# Men's watches worn by women's



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

I did a event regarding my watches ( mainly men's watches and I got the visit of some women. They managed to get a confirmation that did they needs

What do you think and so you have any exemple
?










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm a woman and I wear watches categorized as men's.

Just about all the watches I own are classified as men's watches.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

I owned this one for seven years before gifting it to Bette...


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

On the tv show "Friends", Courtney Cox's character "Monica" often wore a man's watch, and it looked great on her slender wrist.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Some of my "men's" watches


































- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

When I was selling, some of my women customers wore Panerai. Some years ago the unisex size hit 35mm.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I think that watch looks just right on you.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Almanon (Nov 12, 2017)

I sold a Rolex Datejust 36mm a while back and it was purchased by a woman. I see women wearing larger watches every day. Sometimes larger than mine since I don't go beyond 42mm.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

rationaltime said:


> I think that watch looks just right on you.
> 
> View attachment 12750985
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm glad I didn't let the size deter me from buying it. 

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## mileysmuse (Jan 8, 2017)

I think the watch looks fab on you! Just started to wear my grandpop's lecoultre mystery dial. If I change the leather band out for a bracelet, my husband will never see it on his wrist again, lol!


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow I wear all seiko divers and I’m a woman


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Fortis Flieger









IWC Mark XVI









MKII Hawkinge









Omega Seamaster 300









Every now and then, my wife would pick up my Speedmaster Mitsukoshi conversion









And although I thought my Doxa SUB1200T DWL looks great on her, she felt it's too big (maybe the heft is what bothered her) so I got her the 200T Coralline, specifically for women (okay, doesn't fit the theme of this thread; more to show there she would draw the line)


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow! loving the matching his and hers look! I'd love a his and hers Omega combo for my wife to complement my Speedmaster, any suggestions>?


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Why not? Right freaking on!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

sagialkobi said:


> Wow! loving the matching his and hers look! I'd love a his and hers Omega combo for my wife to complement my Speedmaster, any suggestions>?


I'm not clear if you're looking for a "combo" or a single watch to go with the Speedmaster. Do you have a photo of the Speedmaster?


----------

